
Ask HN: What do you think of the new Reddit? - makecheck
Today I noticed the new Reddit design on my phone with obvious glitches and undesirable behavior.  Worst of all, “Request Desktop Site” no longer does <i>anything</i>.  (The dense layout and easy scroll&#x2F;pinch-zoom are preferable to fixed oversized layouts.)<p>This leaves me with a less-dense, more annoying layout than before, and it even adds a dickbar (to borrow an expression from John Gruber).<p>Personally I think this will make me stop using Reddit entirely from my phone.<p>What do you think?
======
sincerely
it's going to do a great job of getting more people to use reddit at the cost
of losing some of the users who liked reddit for what it was initially
(information-dense straightforward link aggregator).

------
anthony_franco
Access it from here when you're on your phone:
[https://i.reddit.com/](https://i.reddit.com/)

I really hope they keep that option alive but the way they're pushing the
Reddit mobile app, I'm not counting on it.

------
yash1th
I do not like reddit's mobile website, especially "Open app" thing at the
bottom. I personally like desktop website > mobile app > .... > mobile website

------
michaelbrave
it's some of the first signs of it transitioning from an aggregator with
comments into more of a social media site. Personally, I'm against the change
as I don't really feel a need for more social media like anything and I liked
the aggregator style it had. But the change is happening, the redesign is part
of it.

------
wingerlang
I've used it for a month or so and I don't want to go back to the old one. And
yeah mobile sucks but it always did, the app is great though.

~~~
dv_dt
Looking at the history of social media apps, there's too much temptation for
data monetization thru the app. So I prefer to forego app access to social
media on my devices and interact via the mobile website, or via a third-party
app.

------
humbleMouse
I think you need to use the phone app. Accessing reddit on an actual browser
is silly.

